# [SOLVED]Priorytet dla sciagania pakietow przy emerge

## sebad

Czy jest mozliwosc ustawienia szybkosci downloadu przy sciaganiu pakietow przez polecenie emerge ? Mam neostrade 512kbit i podczas sciagania pakietow nie moge otworzyc nawet strony google.pl . Najlepiej byloby gdyby byla mozliwosc ustawienia priorytetu dla polecenie emerge, a jak nie to ustawienia predkosci downloadu na stale. Czy jest taka mozliwosc?

----------

## unK

jest, np. przy pomocy programu trickle (ebuild jest na bugzilli).

----------

## one_and_only

Nie testowałem, ale:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Gentoo_for_dialup_users#Bandwidth_Limiting

Jest też opcja ograniczenia pasma dla RSYNCa

----------

## SlashBeast

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget --limit-rate=1.5k -t 5 --passive-ftp -P \${DISTDIR} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget --limit-rate=1.5k -c -t 5 --passive-ftp -P \${DISTDIR} \${URI}"
```

To Cie interesuje, fetch i resume command, ustaw limit-rate na np. 30k i juz.

----------

## sebad

Dzieki panowie o to mi chodzilo. Chociaz bardziej wolalbym gdyby byla mozliwosc ustawienia priorytetu dla sciagania pakietow. Pewnie jest to niemozliwe z uwagi na to, ze przegladanie stronek i sciaganie pakietow przez emerge odbywa sie na tym samym porcie-80. Tak czy inaczej daje solved.

----------

